
Show HN: Hurricane Tweets - tectonic
https://hurricanetweets.com/
======
todd_sherman
Full disclosure: I'm a PM at Snap, Inc.

Best coverage is on Snap Map. Zoom to the Keys and the west coast of Florida
and check out the first hand accounts.

~~~
flixic
I tried to figure out how to open Snap Map without googling for help.

Discover section? Nope. Somewhere at the top or bottom of my friends list?
Nope. Somewhere in Ghost icon thing? Nope.

So I gave up and googled for help. Turns out you have to pinch-zoom-out
anywhere.

~~~
joshgel
I'm early 30s and relatively tech savvy, the snap app is the hard app to
figure out.

~~~
fermuch
I'm 22 and also tech savvy, but I find it quite simple to use. I think the
target users are those that have pinch-to-zoom interfaces as kids (the today's
teens), so the UX is meant to be "cool" instead of intuitive.

Another thing I've seen quite a lot is that you need to invest some time and
have lots of friends already using the platform to know about the hidden gems,
which I think the app itself promotes that behavior of friends sharing their
knowledge instead of easy to use UI (not saying I think it's a good thing)

------
cdubzzz
Neat! But this is near impossible to read. Perhaps add new tweets to the
bottom and have a toggle to "scroll with tweets" or something?

~~~
benbristow
Agreed. Looks awful.

Get some Bootstrap on there at least.

The media object in Bootstrap 4 Beta will probably be suitable for this:

[https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.0/layout/media-
object/](https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.0/layout/media-object/)

~~~
whois
Didn't make it but my thought is maybe the person left styling off so it would
load quickly, mobile coverage is an issue during hurricanes.

~~~
stdclass
There is already some stiling on the page, it's just not fancy. And that extra
100 bytes to make it readable don't make a difference.

------
phoe-krk
_ahriannag-IRMA STOP MESSING WITH MY GAMEPLAY I SWEAR TO GOD_

It is refreshing to see that some of the world's priorities do not change even
in spite of natural disasters.

------
TrinaryWorksToo
I saw this live at the hackathon today! Very impressed that you got it all
integrated and deployed and on the front page of hacker news before judging.

~~~
erikig
Which hackathon was this?

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
The AngelHack Satori hackathon

------
leeoniya
or a live windmap, if you prefer:
[https://www.windy.com/?26.407,-82.222,7](https://www.windy.com/?26.407,-82.222,7)

also submitted it a bit ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15213499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15213499)

------
tectonic
Glad folks like my project!

As toomuchtodo posted below,
[https://www.reddit.com/live/zkadef2ttzql/](https://www.reddit.com/live/zkadef2ttzql/)
is also a really good source of live info.

------
Swizec
I almost went to this hackathon! Even bought a ticket and all, then decided I
need rest more than a hackathon.

This is a great idea. Love it!

One suggestion I’d have is to make photos more prominent. Events like this are
mist interesting in the image and short video format.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
I went to the hackathon and slept during the night which meant we didn't get
as much code throughput. I was really impressed by the projects though.

